# sabertooth payara



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hey just thought i would share a few pics of my little guy eating thanks for looking ak


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

wow, i w3ant some
















Ps, how is the ammonia in the tank....??


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats bad ass man, i want one of those


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is it?
what size tank?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I still can't believe u have one of those









keep the pics comming


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

timmy said:


> wow, i w3ant some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my ammonia is fine why do you ask timmy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

henry this guy is a 3 incher eating fish bigger than himself (not a good example though) and is housed in a 30 gal this is nothing to the 10 incher i will have in a bout a wekk and a half.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > wow, i w3ant some
> ...


All the feeders, and the dead ones stuck to the filter


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol that was done by the demolition of the two of them after not being fed for a week the just went nuts.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice fish, This guys have teetttth Big ones


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff congrats on the lil dude


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is just an awesome predatory fish







I wouldn't mind owning a couple of these :laugh: 
You should post pics more often....









How is their behaviour toiwards each other?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

jan said:


> That is just an awesome predatory fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think hes only got 1.

Looks great


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots...potm?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> lol that was done by the demolition of the two of them after not being fed for a week the just went nuts.:nod:
> [snapback]1202716[/snapback]​





psychofish21 said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > That is just an awesome predatory fish
> ...


That was what I thought at first as well, just read the above sentence









Therefor I asked how the behaviour is towards each other


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jan said:


> That is just an awesome predatory fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their behavior towards eachother isn't that bad at all they dont even mess with eachother at all i guess it's the tank space for the two guys thanmks for all the comments everybody.

potm i wouldn't go that far not that good of pics i just thought i would share these pice as for i have not seen n e pics so far on here,just lucked out and caught him eating this guy but thanks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Back to normal posting


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! The lfs around here has 5 of them, they are calling them vampire tetra's... They look so cool, like something out of the deep. I guess in the wild they grow to like 4 feet!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

How skittish are they? I've been thinking about getting one.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> How skittish are they? I've been thinking about getting one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemmy they are not very skiddish at least mine aren't i deff recomend for n e one looking for something different.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How did you get them? I've tried having them shipped to me twice and they bit it both times.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well there i dont know who you got them from but i recieved mine from pedro awhile back if it helps i got them when they were pretty small.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> How did you get them? I've tried having them shipped to me twice and they bit it both times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lfs always has these little guys in









Ask a lfs to get you one. If my lfs can get some, I know damn well yours can because mine sucks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, my lfs did have them once, bad timing for me though. Kinda tricky to get fish just the right size to go with cudas.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't get any small ones for a bit now. Only the 10" lol I've been informed they are outta season. Once they are back in though, .....I will no doubt be selling them once again. I forget how much I sell them for but it's like 10 bucks I believe. They are a cool mild mannered fish. The just hand out and are usually mid to high in the tank. What I love about these guys is they hang at almost a 45 degree angle in the tank. They don't swim like normal fish being a straight line they hand at this angle and for the most part move at the same angle. Cool as fish and even cooler to watch feed







Can't wait to see my 10" eat!!! I'll no doubtly post pics for POTM on that guy!


----------

